# 24’ AirDock Boat Lift [$1,000]



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I have a 24’ inflatable Airdock boat lift system that came with a place we just bought in Marblehead. We will not be using it. The system was new last season and only used last season. It’s currently rolled and ready for pickup. I have very little information about it other than the previous owners paid over $4,000 for it. Make me an offer. Must be able to pick it up in Marblehead. More info regarding the system can be found at Airdock dot com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

